
Ask HN: What is your repeatable marketing process? - fezzl
I'm curious about what repeatable marketing process startups are using to reach out to and acquire customers. Is it AdWords, affiliate marketing, social media marketing, blogging, PR, etc.?
======
imp
Build a free application that draws people in to the site. Not necessarily
like the freemium model, just offer something cool for free. Either give away
great software, or become an authoritative source of data, or both.

This worked amazingly well for me with my fantasy football website. I made
software to let people do free mock drafts. Over the last five years it's
grown substantially with virtually zero advertising. I then sell premium
fantasy football software to those visitors. Also, I aggregate data and have
become a reliable source that people link to. Building the free app and
becoming a source of data has led to my site becoming the #1 result in Google
for just about any search term that I care about.

It's sort of a twist on the freemium model. The conversion rate is very low,
but the customer acquisition cost is virtually zero, so it is still
profitable.

------
patio11
Scalable content creation for organic SEO. I'm a two trick pony for customer
acquisition, and this is my better trick. (#2 is AdWords.)

<http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/01/24/startup-seo/>

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/07/17/seo-for-software-
compani...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/07/17/seo-for-software-companies/)

Repeatability is a core, baked-in element of the strategy.

~~~
fezzl
If you blog it, they will come?

------
NickNYC242
The only repeatable processes you should implement are:

1\. Identifying your customer 2\. Creating a fulfilling customer experience

Now there's a ton of ways to support #2, but if you've truly understood #1 you
know which ways to follow with. The hard part is making the experience
consistent yet unique for each customer/customer type you have. Measure
everything, or create proxy measures and plan before acting.

------
keyle
This went through HN recently and it's a great article actually.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610540>

~~~
fezzl
Hi, I agree that it's a great article, but PR seems to be a one-time (or few-
time) thing that cannot really be translated into a repeatable process that I
can do day in and day out.

